# Missing data.



## m3nf (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, new to forums here, but i downloaded your GPU-Z and it seams to be missing some information.

My GPU is a xfx 8800GTS 640mb, i have flashed the bios with my own rom i made using NiBiTor.v3.4a and nvflash, i kept the standard setting and just increase the core and memory, but it does not show using GPU-Z any information on .....

ROP's
Shaders
Pixel Fillrate
Texture Fillrate
Bus width
bandwidth

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/82gqe

Not sure if its the software missing this as its not a default rom, or its a error on my system running vista ul 64 bit.

Just thought i post this to get some idea, the card works fine, no issues at all.

Thanks, and hope this helps.


----------



## Rugor (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a BFG 8800GTS 640mb with everything at stock.  I haven't flashed the BIOS or made any other modifications and I am seeing exactly the same results with GPU-Z.  The biggest difference is clock speeds and my card is the A2 revision where the previous poster's is showing as the A3 revision.

ROPs: 0
Shaders: 0 Unified
Pixel Fillrate: 0
Texture Fillrate: 0
Bus Width: 0
Bandwidth: 0

Link:  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hkvk6/

I'm running Vista Ultimate 32-bit and ran the program as Administrator.


----------



## moshpit (Oct 5, 2007)

Rugor said:


> I have a BFG 8800GTS 640mb with everything at stock.  I haven't flashed the BIOS or made any other modifications and I am seeing exactly the same results with GPU-Z.  The biggest difference is clock speeds and my card is the A2 revision where the previous poster's is showing as the A3 revision.
> 
> ROPs: 0
> Shaders: 0 Unified
> ...



I've posted to a couple of the other bug report threads so far, this one looks to be relevant too. My EVGA 8800GTS 640mb Superclocked is doing something similar, but only the shaders and monitor section arn't showing any info at all, but several other sections are reporting wrong info. Bus width is reported as 256bit as opposed to the correct 320bit, and ROPs are being reported as only 16.

Using Vista x64, and Forceware 163.67 WHQL and version 0.0.3 of GPUz.


----------



## AmberClad (Oct 5, 2007)

I also have a 8800 GTS that's missing those same data fields.

Mine's the 320MB version though, and it's a PNY one, not the previously mentioned three brands. Win XP Pro, 32 bit. Forceware 158.22.


----------



## m3nf (Oct 6, 2007)

Version .4 fixed this issue, Great one. Many thanks.


----------



## moshpit (Oct 7, 2007)

0.0.5 fixed my issues, good job Wizzard!


----------

